# Social Security and Veterans may get one time increase



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The Seniors and Veteran Emergency (SAVE) Benefits Act, which would provide a one-time payment of $581 to Social Security recipients to offset a the zero cost of living adjustment (COLA) in 2016, and low 0.3% COLA for 2017.
http://www.myfederalretirement.com/public/save-act-2017.cfm


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ram1957 said:


> The Seniors and Veteran Emergency (SAVE) Benefits Act, which would provide a one-time payment of $581 to Social Security recipients to offset a the zero cost of living adjustment (COLA) in 2016, and low 0.3% COLA for 2017.
> Lawmakers Renew Push for Emergency Payment to Offset Low 2017 COLA


The "Elites" in DC throwing out a morsel to pacify the masses. Realize the timing, just before elections.

Just my opinion.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> The "Elites" in DC throwing out a morsel to pacify the masses. Realize the timing, just before elections.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Fred


That would be the case I'm sure. Still, that much cabbage would be a help before or even after Christmas.
Hope Social posts something if that's approved and what month the additional deposit is to be made..


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Ram1957 said:


> The Seniors and Veteran Emergency (SAVE) Benefits Act, which would provide a one-time payment of $581 to Social Security recipients to offset a the zero cost of living adjustment (COLA) in 2016, and low 0.3% COLA for 2017.
> Lawmakers Renew Push for Emergency Payment to Offset Low 2017 COLA


It will never happen.

As of November 5, 2015 it's still in the "introduction" phase with only 22 co-sponsors.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-bill/2251/actions


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I will take what I can get. Like I tell my wife - more drugs & hooker money ha ha. In an unrelated story... why does my wife hit me for no reason?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I will take what I can get. Like I tell my wife - more drugs & hooker money ha ha. In an unrelated story... why does my wife hit me for no reason?


Hahaha--Bad boy,,,,, I Can't imaging why she might wanna hit you. Tell ya what though, I'll take that extra bit of cash so long as the govt doesn't try to get it back like the military re-up bonus garbage.
Someone needs to seriously lobby for Social Security upgrades and better monthly benefits. Many guys have only that living in the Philippines and could use a boost in living.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Never heard of this before but sounds like a quick fix and no more COLA increases for a long time. If this tricks people to side with the Democratic party I'd rather be boiled and fried than take that money.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Never heard of this before but sounds like a quick fix and no more COLA increases for a long time. If this tricks people to side with the Democratic party I'd rather be boiled and fried than take that money.


You and me both. I haven't heard yet if it will pass but we won't have a choice in getting the $$$. It would just be an addition to a months social deposit I think.
Things are getting screwy but keeps life interesting.


Jet..


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

First off it is a proposal that has not been submitted at this time. Secondly Congress is on election break and will have probably many more things on it plate when it comes back. The proposal has nothing to do with future COLA raises. It was initial proposed because it looked like no COLA was going to happen this year.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> First off it is a proposal that has not been submitted at this time. Secondly Congress is on election break and will have probably many more things on it plate when it comes back. The proposal has nothing to do with future COLA raises. It was initial proposed because it looked like no COLA was going to happen this year.
> 
> Chuck


Actually, It was Introduced last year by Elizabeth Warren (D) because No COLA last year. It only has 22 Democratic Senator Co-Sponsors and is still in the introduction phase in The Senate. It's hasn't even made it to Congress because it's still in the introduction phase in The Senate. After 1 year that basically means it's Dead on Arrival. Details are on Congress's Site here.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-bill/2251/actions


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Actually, It was Introduced last year by Elizabeth Warren (D) because No COLA last year. It only has 22 Democratic Senator Co-Sponsors and is still in the introduction phase in The Senate. It's hasn't even made it to Congress because it's still in the introduction phase in The Senate. After 1 year that basically means it's Dead on Arrival. Details are on Congress's Site here.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-bill/2251/actions


Well, let's hope the bill gets CPR and it passes. At home that's not much money but in the islands, that would be a lot of help for many retirees.
The wheels of government turn slowly so we'll see.


----------

